# smoker attempt today



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

so here goes another attempt at using the smoker. here are some before pics, and hopefully i'll get some after pics up in a few hours. This is the first attempt at both of these. but it is fun to learn. 








home grown jalapenos sweet sausage








first try armadillo eggs








split chicken breast


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks good so far!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Oughtta be good! Post up more pics as you go.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Must be a mighty long smoke


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

ended up at work. so they got to be guinea pigs for the day...everything turned out ok i think...









eggs







eggs







chicken







shredded chicken, BBQ, cheddar cheese, fried onion straws, fresh sliced jalapenos, ranch drizzle...in a tortilla wrap. 


made a sweet potato casserole, and some tater tots too


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks great!


----------

